# I love the look of those Milwaukee Orange Ones



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

am thinking about taking the plunge into fixies and this bike has really caught my eye. anyone have one. post pics! TIA


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

Do a search here and you'll find a few. I've seen some pics up at the fixedgeargallery too.

Hard to go wrong with orange. And folks say--no firsthand knowledge here--that the frames are built by Waterford/Gunnar (albeit from less expensive pipes than the Waterfords and Gunnars).


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Yup, a nice frame isn't it? I'm expecting my frameset anyday now and will post pics once I receive it. There are a few of them on rbr, but more @fixedgeargellery.com, like djg said. Just do a search for "Milwaukee". It is definitely true that the frames are build by Waterford. I've seen it in writing and talked to Russell & Jim @Ben's Cycle. True about less expensive pipes but True Temper Verus HT (Heat Treated) is still really nice stuff, worthy of my $500 (+$20 to get my frameset w/o top tube cable guides).


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Here's the quote, and the actual article:

"Milwaukee Cycle frames are hand-built in southeast Wisconsin by Waterford Precision Cycles."

https://www2.jsonline.com/bym/news/dec04/288789.asp

I haven't decided on the exact build yet but have a few things in mind, including using silver components (rather than black) and installing a royal blue or silver CK headset. I already have a used, silver Thomson seatpost, too. I'm considering making it a real 'townie/cruiser/grocery getter' bike. If I go that route the build might include mustache bars, a Brooks saddle & bar tape, and 28C gumwall tires (Rolly Poly or Ruffy Tuffy). Alternatively, if I go the more common 'track/roadie' route, the build will include track drop bars, a like new black/royal blue Fizik Airone saddle I have laying around, royal blue bar tape on the drops (maybe tops too?), and Conti Grand Prix 4-season 23C tires I have laying around. Not sure about anything else at this point - I'm thinking a Sugino crank and like the looks of this one since it has that retro crown logo: 

https://www.rivendellbicycles.com/images/QB3.jpg

The only problem - it's made for a multi chainring setup. Either Formula or Suly fixed/fixed silver high-flange hubs (yeah, Phil's would be nice but I'm not sure the bike is completely 'Phil' worthy) and possibly Velocity Fusion rims.

Feel free to comment on what you think of these possible builds.

Oh, and I have to give credit to 'Fixintogo'. His Steamroller inspired me to consider build option #1, above:

https://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2006/jan/ThomasWatterson.htm

Thanks,


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

** UPDATE **

For better or for worse, Orange Ones are no longer powder coated. Here's a reply from Jim @BensCycle when I inquired if my frameset has shipped yet:

Thanks for the email. The Bike will be ready for shipping on Wednesday. We are Switching from Powder coating to paint . Your Bike will be the first with High quality Paint work. The powder Coating company decided it was best for them to discountinue doing our frames. There over head on the frames was getting to be to much. Thanks again Jim


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

That sucks. If powdercoat costs too much, I assure you the paint job is going to be CRAP. Also, I *highly* doubt that the powdercoat company said that they don't want to do frames anymore due to THEIR over-head expenses. It was more likely that they told Bens that they were raising their prices, and Bens doesn't want the extra expense. 
I wonder if you can get the frame unpainted ? A local powdercoat shop should be able to do a stripped frame for you for under $100.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Steve-H said:


> It was more likely that they told Bens that they were raising their prices, and Bens doesn't want the extra expense.


I'm sure!



> I wonder if you can get the frame unpainted ? A local powdercoat shop should be able to do a stripped frame for you for under $100.]


Hmm...that's a thought but I'm not sure Ben's would be willing to drop the price $100.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

My local powder coater has done three frames for me. $50 a pop, including fork for one color with minimal masking required. They charged an extra $10 for one frame because it had seat and chain stays that were partially chrome and required more picky masking (double masking for stripping and coating). If you can get a bare frame they wouldn't even need to strip so it might cost even less. I'd definitely check to see how much less a bare frame would cost and how much a local powder coater would charge. My coater does mostly farm machinery, industrial parts, race car frames and motorcycle frames. Orange is a pretty common and popular color for their customers so you might be able to sneak it in with a batch of other parts for even less. Even if the total cost was slightly more I'd consider paying it because powder coat would probably be better than their paint.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

The powdercoat on my Milwaukee's frame isn't all that great. Orangepeely in lots of places, like it didn't flow right. It seems relatively tough though.


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

michaeln said:


> The powdercoat on my Milwaukee's frame isn't all that great. Orangepeely in lots of places, like it didn't flow right. It seems relatively tough though.


Hehe, I assure you its better than cheap paint orange peel  
I suppose Im passing judgement on an item that I haven't seen yet. However, all thing being equal, PC is still tougher than their paints Im sure.
Worse comes to worse, order the bike with the top tube eyelets and avoid the $20 charge. When you strip the frame, you can remove these, and put $20 towards your powdercoat :thumbsup:


----------



## tamu (Apr 16, 2006)

i would complain some.. i duno.. maybe ask for some refund.. when you ordered it it was supposed to be powder coated, they cant just give you a painted frame and say too bad..


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

This would be awesome to coat your bike with:
http://www.plastidip.com/industrial/plastidip.html

Im pretty sure some other manufacturers make it in orange...Although if I had to recoat/coat a brand new bike, I would make it a different color...Just as a big 'FU' to the manufacturer.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

tamu said:


> i would complain some.. i duno.. maybe ask for some refund.. when you ordered it it was supposed to be powder coated, they cant just give you a painted frame and say too bad..


Ben's seems to feel free to deviate from what they spec out on their website for this bike and what they ship at any time, without mentioning it. At least they told him.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

My email to them:
***********************************************
Jim,

As you might imagine, I'm not too happy with the way things are materializing. On 4/13/06, when I put my $200 deposit down, you said the frameset would ship in ten (10) days. Including ONLY business days (M-F), that would have been on 4/27/06. Today is 5/19/06 and not only has the frameset not been shipped yet but you inform me that it will no longer be powder-coated?! Part of the reason I chose the Orange One, over some of it's competitors, was because of the more durable, 'eco-friendly', powder coat finish. I now have my doubts, obviously, that my frameset never even was sent to the powder coater. Would you be able to send me the frameset unpainted? If so, for how much less money? Reason I ask - if it's worthwhile, I may have the frame powder coated locally myself. Alternatively, would you be willing to reduce the original $520 price tag since I'm not actually getting what I ordered?

Thank you,

-Jeff 
***********************************************
Just some background...he said the shipping of the frameset was delayed b/c he was waiting to get it back from the powder coater...thus my comment re: having doubts that it even went to them in the first place.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

Good luck to you, Jeff. Just be thankful you aren't trying to get them to build you an entire bike.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I know, right!? ;-)


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Man, that's some crap... Ben's has always had a decent rep... hopefully you'll get your frame and never have to deal with them again.


----------



## Vitkin (Jan 18, 2006)

*giant pause*

Man, this is really fueling all the anxiety I am having about an internet purchase of something as personal as a bike build (and it is personal, not just the sum of some tubes and nuts). I have had three long discussions with folks at Ben's, but just couldn't "pull the trigger" until the 59cm frame I needed was welded, painted, done. Now I know why. Maybe I'll like the paint or maybe I'll just keep talking with the good folks at my LBS, no shortage of them in the Bay Area. The orange IRO Angus, the red IRO Rob Roy, are both decent frames and can be built up for about the same $$, while I watch and even modify as needed. Anxiety, who needs it!


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

no way i'm buying this bike now. too many headaches. long lead times, paint issues, etc.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I hear ya'. However, just to give Ben's some credit - they are/were out of stock on 56 & 59cm frames only...so if you wanted an alternate size you would probably be all set (and it would be powder coated, too).


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Ben's reply:
**************
Thanks for the email. We had problems with the powder coater so the delivery time changed. We will no longer be using there service. I can send you the frame bare if you would like. We would take 45.00 off the order. Thanks again Jim
**************
I've told him to go ahead and paint the frameset, as $45 isn't anywhere near enough in savings for me to get it powder coated locally.


----------



## Dropped (Jan 22, 2003)

asterisk said:


> Man, that's some crap... Ben's has always had a decent rep... hopefully you'll get your frame and never have to deal with them again.


Is that right? The first thought that came to my mind when reading this thread title was that a lot of people have had bad experiences with Bens. Of course, for the life of me I can't recall where I read that, but it seems that there was a thread here a while ago about issues with Bens.

Maybe not? I don't know . . . .


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

*I wouldn't panic just yet.*



jtferraro said:


> Ben's reply:
> **************
> Thanks for the email. We had problems with the powder coater so the delivery time changed. We will no longer be using there service. I can send you the frame bare if you would like. We would take 45.00 off the order. Thanks again Jim
> **************
> I've told him to go ahead and paint the frameset, as $45 isn't anywhere near enough in savings for me to get it powder coated locally.


It's your dime, and if you don't want the bike you don't need me to tell you that you're within your rights to cancel. But the bike may well get a serviceable paintjob, and for all you know it will look better than it would have with the originally spec'd powdercoat. They had some issues, they've worked it out in some way or another, and there's been a bit of a delay. Same pipes, same builders, same color, same price. If it were me, I'd stick with the order. BTW: a paint job you don't like can get a respray down the road. I hear that a crummy powdercoat can be a hassle.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I hear ya'. Now for the latest reply from Ben's:

******************************************************
Thanks for the email. I can have it at the painter tomorrow. Or if you are willing to wait. We have a meeting with another powder coater on Wednesday. Thanks again Jim
******************************************************
I told him I'd willing to wait til' Wed (or Thur)...to see if they decide to utilize this new powder coater. Hmm... Hey, I have to give it to Jim...least he's keeping me in the loop now.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Dropped said:


> Is that right? The first thought that came to my mind when reading this thread title was that a lot of people have had bad experiences with Bens. Of course, for the life of me I can't recall where I read that, but it seems that there was a thread here a while ago about issues with Bens.
> 
> Maybe not? I don't know . . . .



I've always had good luck with them the couple times my local EAI dealer was out of whatever random track part I was looking for. 

It sounds like they sat on their hands too long before dealing with this whole powder coating issue.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

In my experience with Ben's, they are nice folks and mean well, but seem disorganized and are kind of haphazard in their daily operations, at least when it comes to dealing with these MBC bicycles.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Latest from Jim @Ben's Cycle:
***********************************
Met with the powder coaters today and will have a sample next week. More than likely we will go with them is my guess. Thanks again Jim
***********************************
I told him if he's satisfied w/the sample, and decides to go with this new painter, to go ahead and paint up my frameset.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like they are looking at new powder coaters, but you are expecting your frame to be painted. Am I reading this wrong?


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

Personally, I've only dealt with Ben's once, and that was to buy my Orange One frame. I was out in Milwaukee to visit a friend, emailed Ben's, and they had a bike built up for me to test out. While I was there, the owner Vince showed me their operation. The next week the frame arrived in the mail. I've been a happy owner ever since. To an outsider from PA they seem to be a great operation, and was impressed by their courtesy and professionalism.

The powdercoating was o.k. Not fantastic. Workman-like, if you will. It's shiny, and will keep the moisture out. A couple of imperfections, but nothing to get worked up about. All in all, it built up to be a really nice bike. Just took it out for a 40 miler today. 

Brooks K.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Nope, you have it right. They (Ben's) think they've found a new powder coater and I'm holding out, hoping my frame is the first to be painted by them. We'll see...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*NO regrets*

This is my Milwaukee
http://fixedgeargallery.com/2005/may/CherylUngar.htm

No regrets with Ben's, the paint, the ride, the fork, you name it. Delays are temporary, a unique fun to ride bike lasts a long time. It seems like every bike I could get in a hurry, (Cannondale, Surly, Fuji) I've sold. Every bike that had pain to wait associated with it (Milwaukee, Waterford, Moots) still is housed in my basement giving me hours of pleasure. Just my two cents.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's mine:










I've since swapped the saddle for a Brooks and put on Nitto drop bars.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I like the 'desticker' look. It looks clean. Here is the latest from Ben's:
*********************************************************************************
Thanks for the email. We should see a sample next week. This place is a much smaller company that I think will better meet our needs. The fork will be painted to match though. The powder coat on the forks was not up to our standards as well. It is very time consuming to strip a powder coat finish. The powder coat will make a great base coat for the paint. Since the forks come from Taiwan we won’t have any forks for a while. I will be in touch next week. Have a great weekend!! Jim
*********************************************************************************


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

Paint over powdercoat ? Are you s*&%ing me ? 
This seems to be classic of bens 'Umm, it wasn't up to our 'standards'..And it would be 'time consuming' (read: cost more) to fix it properly, so we'll just paint over it.
This really sucks that they're a bunch of asshats. 

Guess I'll just have to wait for a gunnar.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I agree. Jim's email is somewhat vague and I wasn't sure he definitely meant putting regular paint on the fork. That is BS! I either want the entire frameset powder coated or regular painted - not half and half!! Time to send them another dissatisfied email.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

They really don't seem to have a firm grasp on the whole "how to build & sell bicycles and bicycle frames" thing. Too bad, because it IS a nice frame. I'm really enjoying my bike, but dealing with Ben's can certainly be "challenging".


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

michaeln said:



> They really don't seem to have a firm grasp on the whole "how to build & sell bicycles and bicycle frames" thing. Too bad, because it IS a nice frame. I'm really enjoying my bike, but dealing with Ben's can certainly be "challenging".


Good statement. I really wouldn't mind getting an unpainted frame...But $40 ? Come on. Once you add the additional $20 for them NOT to add something (tabs), and the buy yourself a $35 bottle of Jack to make your miserys go away while you deal with them, you pay more than their MSRP.

Crap !


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, if you get an unpainted frame, just let them put the tabs on, and when you get it, cut / grind 'em off and save yourself the 20 bucks if the money's that important to you. 

The reason they want 20 bucks to do it is for the non-standard handling of the frame. I understand their position on that. That also might account for the measly $40 discount for not having it painted / powdercoated... nonstandard handling again. 

It *does* cost them something to do stuff out of the ordinary, although with Ben's I have been unable to detect enough consistency in what they do to understand what "ordinary" even is for them.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

My email latest email to Ben's and their reply:
****************************************************

From: "Jim Bens Cycle" <[email protected]> [ Save Address ] 
Date: Tue, 6 Jun 2006 17:21:54 +0000 

Your frame and fork went to the powder coater yesterday.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sent: Wednesday, May 31, 2006 10:42 PM
To: Jim Bens Cycle 

OK - thank you.

-Jeff

-------------- Original message -------------- 
From: "Jim Bens Cycle" <[email protected]> 

Ok I will be in touch

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sent: Saturday, May 27, 2006 8:19 AM
To: Jim Bens Cycle 

I don't want the fork 'regular' painted and the frame powder coated. I'd rather have the entire frameset powder coated -or- the entire framset 'regular' painted. I don't care if it's time consuming to strip the 'already powder coated' fork. When will you be receiving more unpainted forks from Taiwan?

Thanks,

-Jeff


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

Hope it works out for you, Jeff!


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks. I'm sure it will, in the end (if we ever get there!). Glad I'm still optimistic and patient.


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeff,
Hope all goes well. It really is a shame that this is turning out to be such a PIA. 
On a more positive note, how are you going to be setting the frame up (wheels, crank, etc) ?

Keep us updated.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks, Steve. To be honest, I still don't exactly know how I'll be setting the frameset up. As much as I'd like a set of bling Phil hubs I doubt I'll go that route. For wheels, the Velocity Fusions might do the trick but I'm open. Cranks - I don't know. I originally was thinking that Sugino track crank with a 44T chainring but I'm now considering other Sugino (non-track) cranks. Suffice to say I won't have it built overnight.


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

I would highly recomend the Velocity/IRO High Flange Hubs. They are really nice, and extra special for $80/shipped. For rims, I am running Sun Swift TA1's because I got both of them for $50  . They're really nice as well, but I think MSRP is abit much. One thing about them though is that you need to make sure that you go with a longer nipple, as the profile is so deep that your spoke wrench can't really get a good bite. 
Regardless of rim, go with a track crank, as the spacings will be perfect and your chainline should be good to go.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

jtferraro said:


> For wheels, the Velocity Fusions might do the trick but I'm open.


I went with the Fusions because they are almost as stout as the Deep-Vees but lighter. So far I've been very pleased with them (with Formula hubs and Wheelsmith spokes). I'm a heavy guy and ride on lots of crappy surfaces, and since my initial truing / tensioning I did (after receiving them loose from Ben's), they've needed no further attention.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Good to know - thanks.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah, I like the Formula/IRO high flange hubs too. Do you know if they're available fixed/fixed, in silver? OK, the track crank I was eyeing is the Sugino 75.


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

Yupper. They are available in any combo of silver or black, fixed/fixed, or fixed/free. The '75 should work nicely.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Good, thanks. Only possible issue w/the '75' crank is the smallest chainring I can utilize is a 44T, since it's 144bcd. That's probably OK though.


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

Well you can always just put a larger cog on the back. All depends on where you live/ride.
Right now, Im running 39/16 (64"), as Im new to this whole fixie thing. Plus, I have some tight trails with hills in my area, so this lets me get myself into shape nicely.
Maybe towards the end of the summer I'll move up to 42/16 (69"). With a 44t, you can run an 18t cog which will get you 64", or a 17t cog which will give you just about 69".


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

I run 42/16 here in SF on my Sugino XD crankset. It seems about right. I tried 44/16 and that was a little too high for me for climbing hills (I struggle but usually succeed with the 42/16).

I guess your tires will also affect the gearing. With 700x23 tires the gearing will be effectively lower (easier) than with 700x28, which is what I am currently running.


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

Ah true, sorry forgot to mention that.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Powdercoat status?*

What is the status of the new powdercoating of The Orange One? I've read above that the painter has changed. I'm going to be ready to pull the plug in July and order one, and I see them for sale on eBay, new. I'm just wondering what, if anything, has changed.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

True...I used to run 42x16 on my previous fixie, for 69.2 gear inches w/25c tires, so will probably run a similar set up, or something slightly tougher.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Good to know. The XD crankset is another I'm considering, as it's the standard 130bcd, I believe. Any issues w/chainline w/that crank? I wouldn't think there would be but I don't know much about chainline. My Fuji Track came stock with a Truvativ Touro crank, which is the standard 130bcd. Anyway, doing those hills with a 42x16 is impressive to say the least!! Yeah, true about the tires. I'm planning on starting out on 23C tires, since I have a pair of lightly used Conti GP 4 Seasons lying around, but then want to move up to 28C's for winter use and/or after they wear through.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I'll let you know once I receive my new frameset. Mine is probably one of the first, if not THE first, to be painted by their new powder coater. I was told my frameset was sent to them (from Ben's to the PC) on Monday. The ones available via ebay right now are left over from their original PC. AFAIK, only the painter has changed.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks. I suppose we will all know more very soon. I'll pull-the-trigger in about 6 weeks so I'm curious.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

jtferraro said:


> Good to know. The XD crankset is another I'm considering, as it's the standard 130bcd, I believe. Any issues w/chainline w/that crank? I wouldn't think there would be but I don't know much about chainline. My Fuji Track came stock with a Truvativ Touro crank, which is the standard 130bcd. Anyway, doing those hills with a 42x16 is impressive to say the least!! Yeah, true about the tires. I'm planning on starting out on 23C tires, since I have a pair of lightly used Conti GP 4 Seasons lying around, but then want to move up to 28C's for winter use and/or after they wear through.


Chainline's fine with a 107mm BB, but you have to run the chainring on the middle ring position, which looks a little funky. The XD is is 110mm BCD, and is available as a double or triple setup (mine's a double, but I have the triple on my geared all-rounder). The Sugino 75 is a true track crank designed for just one ring. If I could afford it, I would go with the 75 if only for the nicer look of having it designed for a single ring. But since I am poor and unemployed, the XD stays for now.

I started on this bike with 700x23, but the ride is harsh and they are just too small for a guy my size. I tried 25s next, and they increased the comfort a lot. I think the 28s are ideal for my particular situation at this point so I will stay with them.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

jtferraro said:


> I'll let you know once I receive my new frameset. Mine is probably one of the first, if not THE first, to be painted by their new powder coater. I was told my frameset was sent to them (from Ben's to the PC) on Monday. The ones available via ebay right now are left over from their original PC. AFAIK, only the painter has changed.


It'll probably be better.

The powdercoating on mine is not the best I have ever seen. It's fully covered, but it's a bit rough-textured in places.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*Just to update you all on my Milwaukee Orange One...*

My last update was an email from Jim @Ben's Cycle & Fitness, indicating that my frameset was sent to their 'new' powdercoater on 6/5/06. Well, after not hearing back I emailed Jim. No reply. I then called him last week. He answered and sounded like I kinda caught him off guard. He said it's going to take a bit longer now b/c their 'new' powder coater isn't doing quality work. He mentioned that they tested a few frames and b/c they're '3-D', this powder coater isn't cutting it. It sounds as if this place only paints sheet metal type stuff. Anyway, now Jim is saying they may go back to their original powder coater or find a new one. He mentioned Harley Davidson but I doubt that will be a reality. I'm obviously not happy so Jim refunded my $200 deposit (that I put down back in April by credited my card - which I'll have to confirm he did). He also said he'd now waive the $40 shipping charge. If I still go this route I'm going to further ask him to waive that lousy $20 'upcharge' I had to pay for NOT having the top tube cable guides brazed-on. So, long story short I'm still w/o a fixie. Those Steamrollers are becoming more appealing. Hmm... I can get one at my LBS for cost plus 20%. I wonder what that would end up costing. Anybody know?

Annoyed,


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeff, I think I would just forget it and look elsewhere. The Milwaukee is a nice frame, but it sure isn't special enough to put up with the crap you're putting up with from Ben's, who it seems won't *ever* have their $hit together. 

The Steamroller would be an excellent choice, IMO.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Hmm...I really have to agree w/you. I'm going to stop by my LBS today and get a price on the Steamroller frameset. One alternative I have *supposedly* is to have the Milwaukee frameset painted (rather than powder coated), which would expedite it's delivery to me.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

jtferraro said:


> Hmm...I really have to agree w/you. I'm going to stop by my LBS today and get a price on the Steamroller frameset. One alternative I have *supposedly* is to have the Milwaukee frameset painted (rather than powder coated), which would expedite it's delivery to me.



I think you are having to deal with typical problems associated with a small business trying to keep costs down.

High Quality
Low Cost
Want it Fast

You can only have two. It sounds like they picked the first two.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

Whatever the reason, Ben's has been jerking Jeff around for literally MONTHS on that frame. I have one, and it's a nice frame, but sure not special enough to justify the crap Jeff's been through on it. I say get something else.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks, Michael...

Out of curiosity I checked w/my LBS re: how much a Streamroller frameset would cost. I'd be looking at only $287! Hmm...


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

Does that $287 include the fork? If so, that's an awesome price on a nice frame.

I think you'll be delighted with the Steamroller. Go for it!


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes, it does include the fork! Decisions, Decisions...Yeah, it's probably worthwhile to go the Steamroller route since the Orange One comes w/a Surly (Pacer) fork anyway. In other words, I'm not sure the Orange One frame is $200+ better than the Steamroller frame.


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

It's not.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah, I don't think so either. Is it true that the Steamroller is also powder coated?


----------



## michaeln (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, they're powder coated.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

The latest w/the Milwaukee Orange One I had on order:

I had finally given up hope on this frameset and was sick of Jim @Ben's Cycle jerking me around. On 7/6/06 I sent him the below email and had decided the Surly Steamroller frameset was a great alternative for only $287, although I hadn't yet ordered one.

******************************************************************
Jim,

I've decided I can't wait any longer and I'm no longer interested in purchasing the Orange One from Ben's. Thanks for refunding my $200 deposit.

Best of luck,

-Jeff

******************************************************************

I hadn't heard back from Jim and figured I wouldn't. Then...get this - this past Friday, late in the day, I get the following email (w/an invoice attached) from Jim:

******************************************************************
Jeff We will be shipping today or Monday at the latest UPS ground. We credited you for shipping costs and The upcharge for the cable removal. The frame and fork look great. Thanks for working with us. Jim
******************************************************************
I then immediately get one of those 'QuantumView' UPS confirmations w/tracking info (guess he DID get it out Friday). The frameset is supposed to arrive this Wednesday!

My take is basically, "WTF?!?" I tell him I'm cancelling my order and he still mails out the frameset 2+ weeks later?!? Moreover, I now find out that the frameset ISN'T powdercoated?! Jim, of course, didn't mention this. I found out by pulling up the info on ebay - get this: 

*Acrylic "Eddy Orange" - BASF's world class acrylic Glasurit® topcoat. The excellent Glasurit® reputation is backed by its outstanding productivity and exceptional results. Glasurit® paints employ state-of-the-art European technology that gives you rich, liquid color and deep brilliant gloss that define a world-class finish. (Yes, we're switching from powder coat to Acrylic. We just can't get the quality and consistency that we need. Besides, now you can get dang near any color your heart desires for a minor up-charge

What do you all make of this?! There is a small part of me that is a tad happy but MORE of me that is downright pissed!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Jeff

Talk about a cliffhanger ... What was the outcome of all this? Did you like the paint job? Did you keep the frameset or send it back with one of your shoes so they can ram it up their a$$?


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Wow...thought you guys forgot about me! Actually...believe it or not...I just finished building the bike up! I've only ridden it twice, just into town and around my neighborhood, etc. It definitely rides smoothly and feels really solid. Yes, I was pleased with the paint job. It's not a perfect/flawless paint job but it's definintely good enough. All that remains to do is cut the steerer tube down more and swap out my right hand Paul e-brake lever for a left. Otherwise, the bike is done. I'd like to eventually swap out the Fizik Airone I'm currently using (from parts bin) for a leather brooks and install the matching Brooks leather bar tape on my Nitto alloy track bar, but they could wait. At that same time I think I'd also probably swap out my Conti Gran Prix 4-Season tires (again, from parts bin) for some natural sidewall tires - maybe Ruffy Tuffy's. 

Looking forward to posting pics both here on fixedgeargallery.com.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

That story is astonishing...I would have refused delivery and called my CC company.

After all that BS he had the audacity to ship you a frame 2 weeks after you emailed him to cancel the order?

Got to make sure I take Ben's Cycles off my list of possible vendors for future purchases.


----------

